# Med 1 & Form 11



## snoop1 (22 Jun 2006)

I recently submitted a claim for health expenses using the Med 1 form.  I received a letter back from Revenue stating that as I am registered for income tax a return is required for the year in question (2005) to assess my refund/liability, and a Form 11 was enclosed.
I am a PAYE worker.  Is it common to need to fill out Form 11 in order to claim health expenses on Med 1?  I have previously claimed health expenses (Med2) without needing to complete Form 11.  It appears long and comprehensive, and as I am a PAYE working I do not know why it is necessary.


----------



## porterbray (22 Jun 2006)

You may be registered for income tax if you were a sole trader or had other income such as rental income or a covenant. This may still be on Revenue's records as not having been cancelled. If you are PAYE only the return of income form is Form 12, not Form 11. Contact Revenue and ask them why they reckon a Form 11 is necessary


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jun 2006)

Any chance you participated in an _Employee Share Option/Purchase Scheme (ESOP _or _ESPP) _which would automatically make you self assessed according to [broken link removed]? Mind you, I'm in that position myself and never received any_ Return of Income _for 2005 so far although I did pay the income tax on the shares (via _RTSO1 _return) within 30 days of exercise in case that makes any difference.


> A PAYE employee who exercises a share option and pays Relevant Tax on a Share Option will be registered as a self
> assessed person for the tax year in which the share option is exercised. A Return of Income will be forwarded after the end of
> the tax year and the Return should be completed with details of all taxable income for the tax year, including the gain on the
> share option.


----------



## snoop1 (22 Jun 2006)

Thanks folks - I contacted Revenue and I'm registered for income tax return as I had a covenant back in 93-96.


----------



## CharlieC (27 Jun 2006)

I have a query on this.

I registered as a sole trader and for income tax in mid-2005 for a hobby-based sideline, but also continue to work for PAYE
I didn't make any tax returns in Dec05 outside of my normal PAYE

I want to claim my 2005 MED1 now, do I just submit my form11 with my PAYE salary details

Hope this makes sense-
Edited for spelling


----------



## CML (30 Jun 2006)

Hi Charlie C,

sorry I'm deviating a little from the discussion topic, but from you message I was thinking you may be able to help he further.  I am a PAYE worker, and am starting up a "hoppy-type" sideline, and am now looking into the best way to do this, from a taxation point of view.  I will continue to work full time, but would like my sideline to be accounted for, should it ever turn into something more serious down the line... Any advise would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

